# NREMT- P Background Check?



## Willl Randall (Jan 23, 2019)

Does anyone have any information regarding NREMT-P certs and background checks? I got a DUI in 2014 (for sleeping in my car after drinking, I was not driving). And recently got another one in a similar cirucumstance (I was drunk but sitting in the car charging my phone at a camp ground, and the park ranger gave me a DUI). I can possibly get the second dropped or reduced to Reckless Driving, which would obviously be a win. I have passed my state boards, but the OEMS here is withholding my cert pending the outcome of this second charge. Does anyone know if the NR would do the same? Or know about companies/services/jobs I could do with those charges? I dont want to spend the money and go through that headache just to have them also withhold or deny my licensure. 

P.S. I know DUIs carry heavy consequences, I have seen it first hand. Please do your best not to rake me over the coals about my poor choices. Even if I wasn't driving either time, I know its still my fault for putting myself in that position. I promise you, nothing you say is gonna make me feel worse about the situation. So please try to actually say something helpful, the last thing I need is more people guilt-tripping me about screwing my life.


----------



## mgr22 (Jan 24, 2019)

Not sure if this answers your question, but here's a link to NREMT policy on that topic:

https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/policy-criminal


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 24, 2019)

Two DUIs in less than 5 years, including one very recently?  even if NR allows you to test, I don't know of many EMS companies that would even consider you for employment, even with a valid paramedic card in hand.  Not raking you over the coals, just being honest.


----------



## Willl Randall (Jan 29, 2019)

Well yeah, but what about a static job? Like working in an ED or Urgent Care?


----------



## TX PFMedic (Feb 19, 2019)

I know one person in Texas who had to go through an appeals process after getting a DWI as an EMT-I (A-EMT) and was able to get their certification back within the month. Shortly after that they went to paramedic school and were able to get their NRP and EMT-P. 

In regards to gaining employment, I'm not sure working on an ambulance or in an ED makes a significant difference. From a managerial perspective, these kinds of charges make an employer question a candidate's decision-making abilities. If you have documentation showing that you were not driving, you may be able to explain that you made a bad decision and why you were seated in your car after drinking. From a law enforcement viewpoint, having control of a vehicle with the keys nearby, whether in the act of driving or not, after drinking does not change the charges in the streets.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Mar 11, 2019)

You should hire an attorney and direct these questions to the attorney.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 12, 2019)

OP. FIRST, you have to OWN your acts. You CANNOT get a DUI for sitting in a car. It wouldn’t survive a trial. That would be a drunk in public charge, not a DUI. 

After you take ownership of your past, then you can start trying to repair it. You have a drinking problem, and don’t seem to be too concerned that you drove drunk, getting caught twice. I’m sure there are more times you didn’t get caught...


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 13, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> OP. FIRST, you have to OWN your acts. You CANNOT get a DUI for sitting in a car. It wouldn’t survive a trial. That would be a drunk in public charge, not a DUI.


That's not true.  I know of people who get DUIs for sleeping in the front seat of their car after drinking, listening to the radio with the car off after drinking... my ex's brother got a DUI for sleeping outside of his car.  While each state may vary, you don't have to be operating a motor vehicle to get a DUI.  

For a more  credible references, because the above anecdotal stories have no credible weight:






						Can You be Arrested for DUI Even if You're Not Driving
					

A DUI and DWI article.




					www.lawyerlocator.com
				











						Can you get a DUI when you're not driving? Parked-car DUIs, explained.
					

Not all DUIs require you to actually be driving. This guide explains the various laws on "parked car DUIs."




					www.avvo.com
				



https://romanolawpc.com/dui-self-driving-driverless-car/ (this one has several individual statutes).

That all being said, one non-operating DUI can be a mistake..... the second one is the start of a pattern. I stand by my original statement: you might get passed the NR, but I doubt you will find any company that will hire you for a ambulance job.


----------



## Willl Randall (Apr 10, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> OP. FIRST, you have to OWN your acts. You CANNOT get a DUI for sitting in a car. It wouldn’t survive a trial. That would be a drunk in public charge, not a DUI.
> 
> After you take ownership of your past, then you can start trying to repair it. You have a drinking problem, and don’t seem to be too concerned that you drove drunk, getting caught twice. I’m sure there are more times you didn’t get caught...




Thanks for being ZERO help, friend.


----------



## Willl Randall (Apr 10, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> That's not true.  I know of people who get DUIs for sleeping in the front seat of their car after drinking, listening to the radio with the car off after drinking... my ex's brother got a DUI for sleeping outside of his car.  While each state may vary, you don't have to be operating a motor vehicle to get a DUI.
> 
> For a more  credible references, because the above anecdotal stories have no credible weight:
> 
> ...




Thanks for backing me up to our ignorant repliers. While you are probably right, and I fully anticipate having a hard time landing a job (but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it), do we know anything about that blocking me from actually sitting for the test? I was one of the top medics in my class, I'm sure I could do well on the exam given the opportunity.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 10, 2019)

Will,

Unfortunately, you are also one of those “ignorant repliers” as you blindly accept what someone tells you without looking at the law. So, before you blithely continue to make comments like these, you should avail yourself of a little thing called research. It’s not hard, takes a few minutes, and would certainly do much to enhance your stature.

Dr Paradite, those websites spout generalities. Please provide actual court cases.

It’s interesting how on this forum, anyone disagreeing with what an EMT writes, is assumed to be wrong.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 10, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Dr Paradite, those websites spout generalities. Please provide actual court cases.
> 
> It’s interesting how on this forum, anyone disagreeing with what an EMT writes, is assumed to be wrong.


Why should I blindly accept what you say about it being impossible to get a DUI without driving a car?  Dr Parasite may not have provided specific cases but did provide more information to support his claim that you can get a DUI without driving compared to your claim.  I don't give two 💩's if you are an EMT or a burger flipper.  You make a claim, provide evidence.  If you are unwilling to provide evidence and only complain about others evidence, I'm less likely to believe you.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 11, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Dr Paradite, those websites spout generalities. Please provide actual court cases.


Seriously?  Did you look at "https://romanolawpc.com/dui-self-driving-driverless-car/ (this one has several individual statutes). "  you know, the one that includes _State v. Superior Court for Greenlee County_, 153 Ariz. 119, 735 P.2d 149, 152 (Ct.App.1987) , _Zavala v. State_, 136 Ariz. 356, 666 P.2d 456 (1983) , and _Key v. Town of Kinsey_, 424 So.2d 701, 703 (Ala.Crim.App.1982) (citing _State v. Purcell_, 336 A.2d 223 (Del.Super.Ct.1975)), as well as explains what the relevance the court cases have to DUIs?  



CCCSD said:


> It’s interesting how on this forum, anyone disagreeing with what an EMT writes, is assumed to be wrong.


That's not the case at all.... but when you are wrong, and people call you out on it.  I'll admin when I'm wrong, (and have) especially when provided with evidence from verifiable sources.  But just because you say something, doesn't mean your right... and just because you say something that anyone disagrees with, don't assume you're right and the other person is wrong.

@Willl Randall I echo what @mgr22 said, you need to check with NR directly.  Check out the link he provided.  If you don't find a good enough answer, than call them at 1-614-888-4484 (you know that thing that you text with and use to spend too much time on social media ?  it can also be used to talk to people... shocking I know), because the reality is, it doesn't matter what any of us say, myself included.  We can all say you will be fine, but NR might 👎.    Or we can all say your screwed, but NR might say 👌, but don't let it happen again.  If you need an official answer, you should really go to an official source, be honest about your situation, and get an official answer, documenting the date, time and who you spoke to, so if something changes, you can say you already received the answer from an official source.


----------

